

FCC Questions AT&T: Explain Why Your Fiber-Optic Rollout Will Be Delayed - frederickf
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/20275/20141115/fcc-to-at-t-explain-why-your-fiber-optic-high-speed-internet-nationwide-rollout-will-be-delayed.htm

======
frederickf
It could be that ATT is already charging consumers the maximum, or close to
it, amount consumers will bear. In that case even with gigabit speeds the
average consumer probably won't pay much more than their already paying. So,
in the absence of competition to motivate them to improve their network they
would have to find other revenue streams to justify the cost of installing a
fiber-optic network. If they can't charge content providers to use a new
faster network (or find some other way to increase their revue) then ATT won't
want to build them.

------
frederickf
I had to abbreviate the title. The original is "FCC Questions AT&T: Explain
Why Your Fiber-Optic High-Speed Internet Nationwide Rollout Will be Delayed"

